# Three-Month Growth Spurt Experiences



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Our DS is going through his 3-month growth spurt and we are exhausted. Extremely fussy and constant nursing. We're on day 5!!!! Is this normal? What was your DC's 3-month growth spurt like??

Thanks!


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Dd recently finished her 3-month growth spurt. The main difference was that she went from sleeping virtually all the time to keeping semi-normal sleeping hours.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks brigianna!

what were others' experiences like? anyone??


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

You'll get through it mama!


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our experience - He11!!







:

We hit his growth spurt 2 days after daylight savings time started - so time change grouchiness - then we traveled from California to Indiana so time zone grouchiness, paired with travel grouchiness...ooof!

As if I didn't already have to defend my "hippy parenting" ways to the family, I had a clingy, grouchy, non-stop nursing machine on my hands..."no really, this way works for us..."









It lasted about 10 days, which honestly, I'm not sure how much of that was growth spurt, and how much was just general upheaval of his little life. But we got through it and let me tell you - he's much longer and heavier!

~heather


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

we're either in the middle of it or about to hit it... I'll let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## Jude Rose (Jul 7, 2006)

2 weeks x 2 babies and counting







: lots of eating and weird sleep patterns. i think we're getting to the end because suddenly there have been 3 nights in a row with 5 hours between feedings. still 2 hours during the day.


----------



## mom2L (Nov 28, 2006)

We've just started it, he's eating more at night (used to sleep 6-7 hours, then 4-5 hours and now he's up every 3 hours to eat) and during the day. He eats, then wants to eat again, but just plays at the breast! He's been more fussy the past few days and can't stand it if I put him down. That part is the hardest since he's got Tort and really needs his tummy and floor time to get that neck strong. He's sleeping less and more predictably though, so it will be interesting to see if that sticks after the spurt is through. I don't remember DD doing any of this!


----------



## greenebeene (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe that's what we're going through? I work 4 hours a day, and am having a heck of a hard time this week pumping as much as she wants to eat while I'm gone. I fed her at 9:30 this morning before work, and my husband just told me she ate 7 ounces at 11:30, and then looked at him like he was doing something awful to her when the bottle was empty! She also wants to nurse all night, and pretty much sleeps attached to my breast lately.

Unfortunately, this is making pumping a really stressful experience for me right now. Other than that, she is oh so good natured. Just hungry!

One good thing is that she seems to be having a great time eating. She'll suck suck suck, then pause and look up at me and just BEAM. It makes my heart melt.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, the main thing I noticed was eating every 2 hours or less during the day, and every 3 hours at night. We're back to normal at night after 4 or 5 days (one 5-7 hour stretch, 2-3 hour stretches after that) , but the eating like a maniac all day is STILL going on after 2 weeks, so I assume this might be the new norm.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh, thank goodness! all of your descriptions sound exactly like what DS is going through. at times, i was beginning to worry if there was anything else going on...especially since it seems to be lasting so long.

thanks for the encouraging words! will post again once he's through this phase.

Peace,
mimi


----------

